# How is Tasmania for studying and immigration



## DaBomb (Jun 1, 2013)

Hi,

Hope all of you are doing great.

The highest qualification I have is A Levels. So I am applying for bachelors in Business Administration in Australia so after completing the degree I can apply for immigration. So I will have to find a good university, work part time there to afford the degree and a decent living, select a major (like HR) which fits in the category for 189 or 190 visa afterwords, find a relevant job for an year and then apply for immigration. 

Since this is an active forum, I thought it will not be a bad idea to ask you guys for advise. I really find Tasmania a beautiful and "my kind of place" (seems quiet and exotic.) Although, people are saying that I should look for places like Melbourne, Sydney etc and not Tasmania as they have higher job market but I think I will enjoy more there. I am also thinking it has less competitive market compared to other regions. Please tell me if I am thinking on the right track? Any further advise/support is welcome.

Thank you guys in advance


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2013)

Have you checked what it would take to pass a skills assessment in HR? Also is it something you really want to do for the rest of your life? 

Don't choose your course based on what you think might get you PR alone. The skills list changes as more people migrate with that skill and young Australians leave university qualified in that field. Unless you are a nurse or doctor there is chance it could drop off the lust for a year or so until its in demand again.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Tassie is a beautiful place to visit but it's very, very small with a limited amount of jobs even for people who are from there - a lot of young people from TAS end up either in Sydney or Melbourne anyway, and they don't have the benefit of a professional networking base as would uni grads from those cities. I wouldn't do it personally, but I prefer to live in cities.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Wow Bomb ... You have to complete the Bachelor First.. that's a minimum 3-4 years from now on... no one really knows where the immigration situation would stand at that time. And BTW, if you are thinking you'll earn the whole Living cost+Tuition Fees just by working part time, specially in TAS ... there is a great chance that you will end up in serious trauma... !

Its best to move Canada with that sort of plan as graduates from certain states (such as Saskatchewan and Manitoba) of Canada gets state PR automatically, without much hassle as of now.


----------



## DaBomb (Jun 1, 2013)

Thank all 3 of you. _shel and ozbound12, Tasmania is out and so is the preempt effort to choose the specialization for immigration. Sunlight11, I have a 5 years gap in my studies and Canadian Visa Dept. are pretty strict on giving away visa in this case, based on what I have heard from consultants in Pakistan and Canada.

Now that I have to choose the most secure option, Sydney or Melbourne are the most obvious options but I have heard Perth is one of the fastest growing cities in the world and a lot of money is being poured in the city, because of mining boom i suppose. I was wondering if you guys can advise on whats the most ideal place to live (mentioned or other locations) when it comes to securing yourself i.e better job opportunities (part time jobs during my studies), living cost, weather, Pakistani communities stats (for support and stuff) and other aspects you might think should be considered etc. I am going to do BBA, that's decided. Will look for the university once the location is decided.

I can get the info on the internet but since some of you guys are living there or done substantial research I though I should ask here. Please let me know if this query should be posted as a separate thread.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

DaBomb said:


> Thank all 3 of you. _shel and ozbound12, Tasmania is out and so is the preempt effort to choose the specialization for immigration. Sunlight11, I have a 5 years gap in my studies and Canadian Visa Dept. are pretty strict on giving away visa in this case, based on what I have heard from consultants in Pakistan and Canada.
> 
> Now that I have to choose the most secure option, Sydney or Melbourne are the most obvious options but I have heard Perth is one of the fastest growing cities in the world and a lot of money is being poured in the city, because of mining boom i suppose. I was wondering if you guys can advise on whats the most ideal place to live (mentioned or other locations) when it comes to securing yourself i.e better job opportunities (part time jobs during my studies), living cost, weather, Pakistani communities stats (for support and stuff) and other aspects you might think should be considered etc. I am going to do BBA, that's decided. Will look for the university once the location is decided.
> 
> I can get the info on the internet but since some of you guys are living there or done substantial research I though I should ask here. Please let me know if this query should be posted as a separate thread.


Well I can not say anything how helpful and co-ordinated the Pakistani community is in Melbourne, but as 5/6 of my friends right now are living there and they say its the best place in AUS to be, few of my friends are also in Perth and they say Part time job-wise its not very behind from Melbourne, but that due to the fact that population is Considerably less in Perth, so the Number of partimes available are just about OK... but the big bottleneck they feel more often that not is the isolation... in Perth, they say everything is quite far from everything.

I personally can not really choose one... however studying in Perth has an extra 5 points for Migration which, in future, may not be allocated for Melbourne as inhabitants are increasing fast.


----------



## kartik90 (Aug 29, 2016)

*mr*

hey guys, I need help with my subclass 190 (Tasmania). I have applied for Expression of Interest (EOI). I have done my skill assessment through AMSA (ship officer). How long it takes to get EOI for Tasmania and what are the process.


----------

